# TrikTrax for Lap Timing



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Are these still around? If so, anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, the Trix-Trax Lap counter/Timer is no longer available. I have a 6 lane model. The unit has a button on top to change from counting to timing. Display has 4 digits about 3/4in. high. They had a choice of two chips to control decimal location. For faster inlines the timer would record
in thousandths. (ie.- up to 9.999 per lap) The 2nd choice could accommodate T-jet lap times by counting in hundreths. (99.99). 
Power to unit has an independent plug in. Rear screw terminals are wired from corresponding lanes & common lead. I had been advised the unit works best w/a mechanical tripping device such as dead section or reed switches. The LED gantry was not recomended for this application. 
Possibly you could post a WTB or hopefully one will surface on the bay. The various computer programs are great, but I like the old style counters on the track. (such as the Model Motoring counters displayed on tub tracks) 
The folks at Trix-Trax were good to deal with & had plans for future offerings.
Does anyone have an update? Good luck, I hope you are able to find one.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wizzard HO used to sell them,have you tried them to see if they might have any left


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics available of the TrixTrax system?


----------

